# تعرف على عالم جديد من المنتديات مع "aef"



## menarefaat (3 فبراير 2009)

كثير من مصممي ومطوري المواقع والمنتديات لا يعرفون هذا النظام الهائل لتكوين المنتديات الذي يعرف باسم AEF  أو Advanced Electron Forum

موقع الشركة
http://www.anelectron.com
ميزة أساسية في هذا النظام هي أنه نظام مفتوح المصدر وهذا بالتالي يترتب عليه مجانية الحصول عليه وحرية الاستخدام والتطوير والتعديل علية وحرية التوزيع أيضا​

هذا النظام يتمتع بمزايا عديدة منها:

 - UTF-8 Supported نظام ترقيم هام خاص بقواعد البيانات
 - Search Engine Optimization Tools نظام هام يتيح للمنتدى بأن يكون صديقا لمحركات البحث مما يضمن أرشفة صفحات أكثر من المنتدى في محركات البحث
  - IP Ban نظام هام يتيح لادارة المنتدى بأن تقوم بمنع IP معين من الدخول الى المنتدى
  - W3C Validated
  - News System with articles نظام هام يتيح لك بتكوين أخر أخبار المنتدى ووضع مقالة لكل خبر
 - ShoutBox 
  - Threaded Mode for topics نظام Threaded للمواضيع مثل الموجود في منتديات النوع VB
 - JS DOCK for easy navigation(A first from AEF) تصفح أسهل مع JS DOCK
  - WYSIWYG Editors نظام رائع جدا للمشاركات والمواضيع والردود وهو يعرف باسم What You See Is What You Get أو ما تراه هو ما تحصل عليه وهو يتيح لك بروية معاينة مباشرة للموضوع والرد قبل اعتماده وهذا يعمل على عدم تكون أخطاء في مظهر المشاركات
  - Customizable Themes ستايلات سهلة التركيب والتعديل والتصميم ومتوافرة بكثرة على موقع الشركة
  - Multiple Languages supported يدعم عديد من اللغات
  - Time Zone Adjustment تعديل مكان الوقت 
  - Automatic Updates تحديثات تلقائية
  - Export Files and Database تصدير الملفات وقاعدة البيانات
  - Suggest F r a m e work for usernames while writing PM's اقتراح اسم المستخدم أثناء كتابة الرسائل الخاصة مثلا عندما تكتب أول حروف من الاسم يعطيك النظام اقتراحات لهذا الاسم تكون مبنية على أسماء المسجلين في المنتدى
 - Domdrag for reordering Categories, Forums, emoticons (A new feature included for the first time ever in a forum software.) 


التحميل مجانا من موقع الشركة المبرمجة
:download: :download: :download:
http://www.anelectron.com/downloads/index.php?tid=20
 أحدث اصدار حتى الآن هي AEF 1.0.8

أرجو من أصحاب المواقع والمنتديات تجرته وابداء الرأي فيه

خصوصًا أن التعامل معه ومظهرة يشبه كثيرا ال VB

متطلبات المنتدى
AEF 1.0.8 يتطلب PHP 4.1.0 أو أعلى MySQL 3.23 أو أعلى. 
طبعا ستحتاج الى بيانات قاعدة البيانات MySQL
وهي
Username
Password
Database Name
Hostname

التركيب
ارفع نسخة المنتدى المضغوطه الى موقعك عبر FTP
قم بفح الضغط
سيتكون مجلد اكتب مسارة في المتصفح واضغط Enter​سترى هذه الصورة






سيقوم بطلب البيانات اللازمة للمنتدى مثل اسم المنتدى وهكذا
وبيانات قاعدة البيانات مثل هذه الصورة





كل شيء تم عملة وسترى الشاشة التالية التي تقول أن المنتدى تم تنصيبة بنجاح





هكذا بكل سهولة تم تنصيب المنتدى بالكامل وعليك أن تدخل لتتابع ادارة المنتدى


أرجو من أصحاب المواقع والمنتديات تجرته وابداء الرأي فيه

​​


----------



## menarefaat (3 فبراير 2009)

حجم نسخة المنتدى
نسخة مضغوطة من النوع rar
(988.28 KB)

نسخة مضغوطة من نوع zip
(1,041.76 KB)

يعني بالظبط واحد ميجا


----------



## menarefaat (4 فبراير 2009)

حد جربها يا جماعة


----------



## menarefaat (9 فبراير 2009)

لتقوم بتجربة ادارة ومزايا هذا السكريبت
http://demo.opensourcecms.com/aef/
اسم المستخدم admin
كلمة المرور demo


----------

